# Aircraft Piston Engines CD-ROM.



## rasmi (1 أبريل 2011)

*Aircraft Piston Engines CD-ROM | Windows OS | 445MB (FS-FSn) *​

An interactive, multi-media Computer Based Training (CBT) CD-ROM about aircraft piston engines. The CD-ROM covers the whole of the JAR/EASA ATPL theoretical knowledge syllabus for Piston Engines, and more besides, (the CBT includes a lesson on aircraft diesel engines). There are over 250 JAR/EASA ATPL-style questions and answers in the self-assessment section of the CD-ROM. The CBT is also aimed at those General Aviation pilots who predominantly fly piston- engine powered aircraft and who wish to learn about how their powerplant functions in a little more depth. For the GA pilot, the diesel engines lesson will be particularly topical.

Features:
3-D and 2-D graphics, animations and photographs giving you a much clearer idea of exactly what happens inside the piston engine than is possible using standard text books and teaching methods.

Fully interactive lessons, narrated in clear, precise English and supported by text, highlighting the main teaching points.

Multiple choice JAA ATPL questions with which you can interactively test yourself.

Topics include: Ignition systems, Fuel systems, Carburation, Cooling, Propellors, Power Augmentation, Diesel engines, and much more.

Homepage: http://www.afeonline.com/shop/product_info.php?products_
*Download:*_FileServe_
http://www.fileserve.com/file/R3BKBKG/PistonEngines.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CkkJ42d/PistonEngines.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/4KSD5vA/PistonEngines.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ncmzqEt/PistonEngines.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/gBmChy9/PistonEngines.part5.rar​

http://www.filesonic.com/file/313491991/PistonEngines.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/313426351/PistonEngines.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/313426181/PistonEngines.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/313431001/PistonEngines.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Cw2bMwp/PistonEngines.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/StQgTw2/PistonEngines.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Sfw8ren/PistonEngines.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dE3X6BR/PistonEngines.part4.rar​


----------

